# deslinde



## korederoma

Ho problemi a tradurre questa parola. Aprendo il dizionario RAE mi risulta come delimitazione ma in questo contesto che significato avrebbe?

Keiko, por su parte, finalizó haciendo un *deslinde* con los delitos  cometidos durante el régimen de su padre. "Por errores de terceros he  cargado una cruz muy grande", señaló, y dijo que no quiere que sus hijas  sufran lo mismo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Distinzione?


----------



## honeyheart

Entiendo que significa "distacco", es decir, pretende aclarar que ella no tuvo nada que ver con lo que hizo su padre, y que no tiene por qué pagar por las consecuencias.


----------



## 0scar

*deslindar*

*2. *tr. Aclarar algo, de modo que no haya confusión en ello.



_Real Academia Española ©_


----------



## infinite sadness

In italiano esiste l'espressione "fare un distinguo", non so se vi è capitato di sentirla.


----------



## Estopa

honeyheart said:


> Entiendo que significa "distacco", es decir, pretende aclarar que ella no tuvo nada que ver con lo que hizo su padre, y que no tiene por qué pagar por las consecuencias.


 
Anch'io interpreto la frase così. Ho trovato il termine "dissociarsi da qualcosa" (dissociazione) con questo significato.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

korederoma said:


> haciendo un *deslinde*


Solo per aggiungere che con questo significato, mi sembra che “*hacer + un + deslinde”* sia comune solo in Perù. Quasi tutti gli esempi che ho potuto trovare sono di quel paese. Il verbo *deslindar* è frequentemente usato transitivamente, spesso associato a “responsabilidades”. Trascrivo un esempio: 

_Por su parte la Iglesia, si bien por un lado como institución *deslindó responsabilidades* (alegando que esas actividades eran consecuencia de "curas descarriados"), por otro manifestó…_

Google Libri

Ciao


----------



## korederoma

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Solo per aggiungere che con questo significato, mi sembra che “*hacer + un + deslinde”* sia comune solo in Perù. Quasi tutti gli esempi che ho potuto trovare sono di quel paese. Il verbo *deslindar* è frequentemente usato transitivamente, spesso associato a “responsabilidades”. Trascrivo un esempio:
> 
> _Por su parte la Iglesia, si bien por un lado como institución *deslindó responsabilidades* (alegando que esas actividades eran consecuencia de "curas descarriados"), por otro manifestó…_
> 
> Google Libri
> 
> Ciao



Non sono sicuro se é effettivamente una parola presa dallo spagnolo del Perù. L'articolo l'ho preso dal quotidiano spagnolo El País.


----------



## Agró

_Deslinde/deslindar_ son conocidas en mi tierra con el sentido de "marcar límites" (campos, fincas, etc.), pero no las usamos con el sentido figurado del ejemplo. En ese caso diríamos "delimitar responsabilidades". Me resulta un poco extraño que lo hayan usado así en El País.


----------



## korederoma

el artículo lo encontré en la pagina web de El País: http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inte...o/debate/elpepuintlat/20110530elpepuint_7/Tes


----------



## Agró

korederoma said:


> el artículo lo encontré en la pagina web de El País: http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inte...o/debate/elpepuintlat/20110530elpepuint_7/Tes


El autor debe de ser peruano. Quizá en Perú es un uso habitual; aquí, no me lo parece tanto.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ho fatto una nuova ricerca, questa volta in Google Libri in spagnolo, e ho trovato una quantità molto limitata di esempi con uso figurato. Vedo che anche per Agró è un uso sconosciuto. È buono sapere sempre di più. Grazie, korederoma!


----------



## korederoma

Grazie a voi per l'aiuto! Vedo che anche voi non vi fermate all'apparenza del significato delle parole per andare oltre la superficie.


----------

